# ~1900 Eagle at Mid-State Missouri Antique mall



## Talewinds (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not into pre-33 bikes so I thought I'd post this and let interested parties chase the lead.

$1800 (I'm sure this is negotiable)

Looked to be all there. Seat was in bad shape, other parts not too shabby.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2013)

About $1000 over priced, but happy you shared it with us. Thanks buddy.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 8, 2013)

Overpriced at an antique mall...who would have thunk it?
One of my goals in life is to get to these bicycles in basements, outbuildings, etc...before retail.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Overpriced at an antique mall...who would have thunk it?
> One of my goals in life is to get to these bicycles in basements, outbuildings, etc...before retail.
> Chris




You go Chris!!!!  
actually once in a great while you CAN find a deal in an Antique store. But it happens as often as finding $20 on the sidewalk....


----------



## frogger1903 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Front Fork ??*

Anyone have a front fork like in the photo ? If so, let me know - I'm looking for one !
                            Dennis


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 8, 2013)

bricycle said:


> You go Chris!!!!
> actually once in a great while you CAN find a deal in an Antique store. But it happens as often as finding $20 on the sidewalk....




I found my huffy  radiobike in an antique shop for a very good price


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 8, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> One of my goals in life is to get to these bicycles in basements, outbuildings, etc...before retail.
> Chris




Only trouble is, that's EVERYONE'S life goal....


----------



## kunzog (Jan 8, 2013)

dont you just love how they wrapped chains around it to hang it up, shows what they think of their antiques


----------

